# how much water into 10ml melanotan



## reefy86 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, ive just received my first kit of melanotan 2, I'm injecting 0.25ml for 4 days and then 0.5 for another 4 days then eventually at 1ml. I have a 10ml vial of melanotan powder and 5ml of bactaria water. how much water should I put in and does it matter how much water if I'm dosing 0.25ml or 1ml?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

doesn't matter


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

As above. It doesn't matter really. However I use 2ml for 10mg vials as dosing is easier for me on a 1ml slin pin


----------



## reefy86 (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks guys, ok so ive put 2ml of water into my 10mg vial and is now in the fridge for 3 hrs before I do my first injections. my needles I'm using to inject is 0.5ml which is 50 units. so is the total content of my vial so water and powder still 2ml in total? so if I'm being a dummy which I am then if I took 1ml I would only get 2 injections out of the vial. or if I'm thinking right is 1ml classed as 0.2ml? I'm confused to whats 0.25ml on a 0.5ml (50 unit) syringe


----------



## reefy86 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think ive worked it out, ive put 2ml of water to 10mg of powder so that's 200 units in total so 20 units is actually 1ml right? so 0.25mg for my first 4 injections would be 5 units per injection. am I right?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

How much do you want to use in mcg?


----------



## mark thomas (Feb 10, 2016)

reefy86 said:


> I think ive worked it out, ive put 2ml of water to 10mg of powder so that's 200 units in total so 20 units is actually 1ml right? so 0.25mg for my first 4 injections would be 5 units per injection. am I right?


 Yes thats right, However you should really mix 1ml of water - gives you faster results and I can guarantee that. Where do you order it from anyway? I cant trust these black market websites!

cheers


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

mark thomas said:


> Yes thats right, However you should really mix 1ml of water - gives you faster results and I can guarantee that. Where do you order it from anyway? I cant trust these black market websites!
> 
> cheers


 Please explain the science behind how 1ml makes the peptide work faster than 2ml


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Please explain the science behind how 1ml makes the peptide work faster than 2ml


 would love to know this one


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

reefy86 said:


> thanks guys, ok so ive put 2ml of water into my 10mg vial and is now in the fridge for 3 hrs before I do my first injections. my needles I'm using to inject is 0.5ml which is 50 units. so is the total content of my vial so water and powder still 2ml in total? so if I'm being a dummy which I am then if I took 1ml I would only get 2 injections out of the vial. or if I'm thinking right is 1ml classed as 0.2ml? I'm confused to whats 0.25ml on a 0.5ml (50 unit) syringe


 I think you're making this sound more complicated than it needs to be - confusing mg and ml isnt helping either lol.

2ml of liquid into your 10mg vial gives you 5mg per ml of liquid. If you filled your 0.5ml barrel, you'd have 2.5mg in there making every mark (assuming that there are 10?) on your barrel worth 0.25mg.

so 0.25mg = 1 mark, 0.5mg = 2 marks.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> would love to know this one


 You wouldn't understand if he explained. Haha


----------

